# Water Heat



## ru4iowahawkeyes (May 11, 2009)

well water pros!...

Please list what you think the best WPG for your piranha aquarium! I am in need of some help as to what i should regulate it at!

Heres the things...

-The piranha's are RB's (75-80 degrees)
-amazon plants ???

What should i keep my WPG at?









Thanks again!

Steve


----------



## CichlidAddict (Jul 1, 2005)

Well, for my 240 gallon I have 600 watts total (2x 300w heaters) and it kept a constant 80 degrees (room temp varies from 65 to 75 degrees). That's 2.5 watts per gallon.


----------



## ru4iowahawkeyes (May 11, 2009)

Thanks Cich. I have a 200 watt now and i come out to about 1.6 WPG. Do you know anything about what amazon plants need? wpg wise...


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

ScubaSteve319 said:


> Thanks Cich. I have a 200 watt now and i come out to about 1.6 WPG. Do you know anything about what amazon plants need? wpg wise...


The largest deciding factor is what the room temperature is at normally. For the same sized tank, a person in florida could use a smaller heater then a person in finland or a colder place. You tank size would be kelpful too. On my 65 i have a 250 watt, on my 30 i had a 150 or 200 i dont remember and i have 2 250 watts on my 125


----------



## ru4iowahawkeyes (May 11, 2009)

sean-820 said:


> Thanks Cich. I have a 200 watt now and i come out to about 1.6 WPG. Do you know anything about what amazon plants need? wpg wise...


The largest deciding factor is what the room temperature is at normally. For the same sized tank, a person in florida could use a smaller heater then a person in finland or a colder place. You tank size would be kelpful too. On my 65 i have a 250 watt, on my 30 i had a 150 or 200 i dont remember and i have 2 250 watts on my 125
[/quote]
You're right. And i didn't think about that because i realized today that my water is about 78 and it has raised about 15 degrees in a day with my 1 200 watt heater. But i still need to know alot about the plants in South America. Is there a site or a list someone can post about all the different temp requirements for them?









Thanks!









Steve


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

This place should give you all the info you need. http://www.aquariumplants.com/Aquarium_Plants_s/1.htm


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

What are you planning for ligthing? Crypts (though from asia) are nice looking plants that are low light (grow slow, but easy to care for) that would be cool. For plants id probably aim for the temp at about 75F


----------



## ru4iowahawkeyes (May 11, 2009)

thank you for the comment! I have my water at about 78F ish... so its in the RB params and most plants will enjoy it also!

Thanks
Steve


----------

